

Defend your YouTube video from a missile invasion - styleuno

When watching a YouTube video, pause it and type 1980 on your keyboard and see what happens.
======
devonbarrett
Posted a while back:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6184571](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6184571)

------
innovatoratwork
?

